# Game #5: Sonics @ Cavs (11/9/2005)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Seattle Supersonics* *(1-2) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers* *(2-2)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 4:00 pm PT, 7:00 pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

The Cavalies are currently batting .500 and seek to defend the homecourt against the Sonics. Donyell Marshall’s return against the Raptors was crucial in winning the game and having him for this game will be vital as well. Seattle will be playing on the second night of a back-to-back, having faced the Grizzlies the night before. Using the energy of the home crowd, Cleveland should strike fast just to see exactly where the Sonics are at. In both of Cleveland's losses this season, opponents shot well from the 3-point line. Guarding the perimeter will be a key priority for the Cavs, who already know pick-and-rolls are going to be used against them this upcoming game.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Hughes vs Allen


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well this will be a good game: we should be able to pull this out as we should have a big advantage inside.

Very excited to see Hughes going against Allen as well


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Establishing Home Court:



> Firmly establishing the home court advantage in the NBA can be exhilarating.
> 
> The 1988-89 Cavaliers own the franchise's best single-season home record -- going 37-4 at the Richfield Coliseum.
> 
> ...


Article continued below:
http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/sports/113153263398991.xml&coll=2


----------



## Nutritionals (May 9, 2005)

Ya, its Lebron bobble head night to! I'm going, but we have pretty crappy seats. Oh well, its better than not going.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sonics got punk'd by Memphis yesterday: hopefully they aren't motivated by that today to do better


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope Lewis isn't hurt too bad. Too many guys have got hurt already in this short season.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

3 turnovers in Cleveland's last 4 possessions. Need to clean that up. Marshall and Jones enter the game to replace Ilgauskas and Snow.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with a nice 2-handed dunk in the lane.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron drawing a foul as he attacked the lane. He's getting into the paint well tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

From RealGM, a poster made an interesting comment about LeBron concerning perception vs. reality.



> Also, where's this notion that LeBron isn't going to the basket as much as last year coming from? So far this season 64% of his shots have been jumpshots and he has an eFG of .529 on them. 36% of his shots have been inside shots with a eFG of .607. He's drawing fouls 14.3% of the time and is shooting 10.4 FT per 48. He's shooting 5.3 3s per game.
> 
> Last year, 67% of his shots were jumpers with an eFG of .396. 33% of his shots were inside with an amazing eFG of .725. He drew fouls on 13.3% of his shots and shot 9 FTs per 48. He shot 3.9 3s per game
> 
> He's taking less jumpers and getting to the foul line more which means he's taking it to the basket more. Just because he's more effective shooting jumpers doesn't mean he's doing it any more than he did before. It just means he's better. He is shooting more 3s but these are in place of taking 18-20 foot jumpers not in place of going to the basket. Frankly, if he's going to keep drilling 3s I'd rather he take those than 20 footers because it makes the defnder play him out even further opening up his drives to the basket. LeBron's also posting up more than he ever has.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Looks like Allen is getting the jumper going. I wish my League Pass was working


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Ira Newble still on the inactive list (shot of him wearing a suit on the bench). Still unable to shake his foot injury. And a shot of Anderson in a suit (LOL).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's the Lebron and Hughes show right now for the Cavs


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The squad is looking good the last few possessions. 

Fortson checks into the game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Flip is giving some instant offense out there.

James in the lane and draws the foul.

Cavs shoot 63% from the field and lead 34-26 at the end of 1.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Snow is real active tonight. Marshall scores his first basket.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Marshall with a tip in. Making his presence felt right away. LeBron drives the floor and draws a foul. James sits down and Luke Jackson enters the game. Snows drives and hits a lay up.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is looking good on the glass and needs to continue their advantage there. Marshall knocks down a pair of foul shots.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- Ray Allen strikes again (4 from downtown already).
- Hughes scores again (looking good tonight, he's into the game).

Cavs by 14.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The offense is flowing this quarter and Cleveland is going to the foul line a whole lot. Drawing fouls and putting pressure on the defense. The lead is increasing.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland all over the offensive glass. Henderson gets the board and the hoop.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Cavs up by 20. Damn Fox for not showing this game in Cincinnati. They appear to be playing really well.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sorry you can't see the game. The team is playing well. Guys off the bench like Henderson have come into the game and gotten in the act.

Hope Damon is okay. Maybe he just hit his funny bone. The sore is 65-43 at the half.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I like how the Cavs play at home. Hopefully Damon is okay. I wish Lebron would rebound more, and maybe pass a little more, but it's not like he has to. He's kind of just doing what he needs to do for the team, regardless of what it looks like in the stat book. His role seems to be to attack the basket, and let Hughes and Snow worry about dishing it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

6:42 left in the 3rd, Cavs up by 23.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

wtf get home and see a 23 point lead and 23 points in the first half by Lebron.

Looks like the Sonics really miss Lewis out there. The Cavs by the boxscore seem to really hammering them behind James and Lewis


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sonics made a little run but Cleveland answered back. As long as things don't get too close, I'm fine with this game. Many heroes tonight (James, Hughes, Henderson, Marshall, Gooden, Snow).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

At the end of 3, Cleveland is up 89-67.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke is entering the game. I guess it's garbage time.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke nails a 3-ball. Nice.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is embarrasing for the Sonics: they're down nearly by 30. This is a good team with good players even w/o Lewis


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Luke creates the defensive turnover, Marshall lobs to Lebron for the one handed stuffer. I don't know what's up with the Supes, but they never had a chance tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> This is embarrasing for the Sonics: they're down nearly by 30. This is a good team with good players even w/o Lewis


Exactly. They are too good a team to lose by this much to the Cavs, even though the Cavs are good. The Grizzlies also spanked them.

Methinks Bob Weiss has not long in this game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Luke is balling.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well I think Luke has effecitively become the primary backup ahead of Sasha. I doubt Newble will see the floor much when he comes back. 

Luke could develop into the ideal 6th man for us: good playmaker, passer, and shooter off the bench


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke Jackson is looking nice out there.

- Sasha drives and hits the shot.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LOL just when I post about Luke, Sasha with a nice play. Still I think the backup SG/SF spot is becoming Luke's to lose now


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Soo...what happens to Ira Newble? There's really no spot for him on this team right now. Do you just hang onto him incase of injuries? Or do you try and deal him for a second round pick or somesuch?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

No reason to have Newble around if you have Sasha and Luke.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Is anyone else happy LeBron is playing only 37 minutes a game?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Oh yeah. As long as James can rest, this will help his stamina last in the season.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Like A Breath said:


> No reason to have Newble around if you have Sasha and Luke.


 The trick though is getting something for him.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> Is anyone else happy LeBron is playing only 37 minutes a game?


 The only fools who won't be happy will be the ones who will try to point out that Lebron's per game numbers will lower LOL.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score: Cleveland 112, Seattle 85*


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Wow, what a blowout. Lebron with 31 points off 18 shots is a pretty good effort to say the least.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

What is Silas doing these days? He might be getting a call from the Seattle GM before long..


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I know it hasnt been mentioned but S. Jasikevicius going to the pacers right now looks like a good thing. He is averaging 6.7 and 3... while DJ is averaging 10.5 and 5... both playing roughly the same amount of minutes per game. Ive watched the passers twice and Jasikevicius looks just about as slow as DJ out on the floor, but without the deedly shooting that DJ holds.

I am really happy with the team, and for the first time I AM REALLY HAPPY WITH THE COACHES PLAYER ROTATIONS. Brown is doing a perfect job, getting DJ and Marshall in there quick enough, but then again resting LBJ. He is getting great effort from Gooden, and they dont even have to run plays for him, he is just so active out there.

I love the lineup we bring too the floor around 6min into the game Marshall-Gooden-Hughes-BRon-DJ.. this lineup is a killer, they are like the suns west coast, they can run the floor, and shoot the 3ball with the best of them... anyone agree?

We also attact the basic like madmen out there, it was great too see. and the 30+ Free Throws show for it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I know it hasnt been mentioned but S. Jasikevicius going to the pacers right now looks like a good thing. He is averaging 6.7 and 3... while DJ is averaging 10.5 and 5... both playing roughly the same amount of minutes per game. Ive watched the passers twice and Jasikevicius looks just about as slow as DJ out on the floor, but without the deedly shooting that DJ holds.
> 
> I am really happy with the team, and for the first time I AM REALLY HAPPY WITH THE COACHES PLAYER ROTATIONS. Brown is doing a perfect job, getting DJ and Marshall in there quick enough, but then again resting LBJ. He is getting great effort from Gooden, and they dont even have to run plays for him, he is just so active out there.
> 
> ...


 ^ I can't wait till this team actually gets used to playing together. If Luke continues to step up our 8-9 rotation would be deadly.

Lebron with all his improvements in his jumpshot just causes so much devastation when he gets into the lane. With Hughes in there as well, the Cavs with a simple ball switch can get the ball to a single covered player who can get into the lane at will.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I've thought that Saras looked pretty good (at least on offense). He might not be scoring as much but he's playing well in his own right and Indiana has him playing at crucial times in the games.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I thought Saras has looked great too. He makes big plays. He's a much much much better passer than Jones.

Damon's good though. If you couldn't get Saras, Damon was a good second choice, given what was available. Ferry did awesome this offseason. With Hughes and Marshall being the standouts. Marshall is ****ing ridiculous off the bench. He has to be an early favorite for 6th man of the year.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Regarding Marshall. I see why Raptor fans loved this guy. He's a good rebounder and he's money from three. Man, I'm not used to having a player that you want to take shots from out there.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

My God this was total interior domination: more then doubled there boards AND they had no blocked shot while we had six. This caused a huge discrepancy in the fouls with our inside play.

Need to keep this up with Lebron at the SF we simply are much bigger then most starting frontcourts


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

LOYALTY said:


> What is Silas doing these days? He might be getting a call from the Seattle GM before long..


yeah, the Sonics are getting a reality check right now---they aren't very good, minus Ray & Rashard.

It doesn't help when your coach was selected by the players (well, Ray & Rashard). Then he decides to piss away preseason instead of finding combinations that work. He wants to 'run & gun' even though that philosophy was tried & failed back in Nate's earlier days with the Supes, & the structure that was built last year is pretty much out the door, to Portland & Minny. it's ugly watching the Sonics. last year they had great chemistry, great rotations, great attitude, great scoring, great team play. 

This year, it's just horrific, thus far. Losing AD certainly made things worse, & we have no REAL veteran coming off the bench. we have Flip Murraydead, as selfish a player as they come, & Vlad, who is being called the "T.O. of basketball" right now (though he is not as bad as TO, that label is unfair), & Reggie is trying to prove he has an 'offensive game'---bah. These guys are dreaming of the big contracts, but if I was a GM & saw these guys play, I'd laugh at the notion of giving any lucrative contracts.

& the rebounding---the Sonics have a small front court, & that was exposed tonight. They just looked awful. Fortson was non existent, Collison, Potapenko, & Vladimir were all gone. Evans sole purpose on this team IS to rebound & he had ok numbers, but didn't play within his role enough, making stupid decisions on putbacks. & no blocked shots; pathetic.

anyway, congrats on your team's win. They looked REAL good out there----I'm thinking Ray had second thoughts about resigning with the Supes (unless he really loves the city &/or thinks this team can duplicate 50+ win seasons on a consistent basis, w/out Nate or Casey), after getting whooped by a team he could've been on, with LeBron as his sidekick, not an injured Rashard.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Nice game Cavs fans, your team looks very good this season. 




futuristxen said:


> Methinks Bob Weiss has not long in this game.



Like myELFboy said, Weiss has been awful. We were supposed to be running, but he's scrapped that after 3 games. The halfcourt sets are a few passes before someone goes one on one. The rotation has been different every game. It's a mess. 

:sigh:


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

LOYALTY said:


> What is Silas doing these days? He might be getting a call from the Seattle GM before long..


Actually I saw him on ESPN the other day doing NBA Nation or one of those shows. But this Seattle team does need a sudden turnaround or their coach is gone. 

Also I think that Marshall was the best pickup in the offseason. With the rotation of him and Gooden that is like 18 boards a night and a good amount of points. Also he shoots the three very well. I think that the Cavs need to continue to go inside to score and not settle for jumpers. Hughes can shoot when he sets his feet but if he doesnt set his feet he seems to miss every time. I look forward to seeing this team on the road again and hopefully they will play better.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 11/10/2005 | Cavaliers win in rout over Sonics*











> *Cavaliers win in rout over Sonics*
> 
> *Record-setting rebounding margin leads way to victory*
> 
> ...


----------



## Nutritionals (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Beacon Journal | 11/10/2005 | Cavaliers win in rout over Sonics*



> with LeBron as his sidekick


Ummm, I dont think Lebron would be the sidekick, it would be the other way around.


----------

